# Just Got diagnosed with Type 1



## EllieT1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi all, my 10 year old daughter has just been diagnosed with Type 1 a couple of weeks ago. We are managing it well but we want to speak to people and meet people who are going through the same thing, as it has been a lot for us to take in. Especially her. It's hard at the minute with the current situation because there isn't any meet ups or events. But hopefully this will be a good place to start! X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @EllieT1 

Rather than having two ’welcome’ posts for you to keep track of, I’m going to suggest our helpful parents of CWD post in your thread over in the newbies section









						Hello i'm new
					

Hi all, my 10 year old daughter has just been diagnosed with Type 1 a couple of weeks ago. We are managing it well but we want to speak to people and meet people who are going through the same thing, as it has been a lot for us to take in. Especially her. It's hard at the minute with the current...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




But do feel free to post any questions you have in the parents section, or just browse the threads to pick up hints and tips


----------

